# 94 ranger



## towelman (Dec 15, 2004)

I am looking for a plow for my truck (yes i had the fisher or snoway) because my wifes grandfather heard about my thoughts. He will pay for 1/2 + instillation so that i can do his 1/4 mile drive way 

The problem is I am having a hard time finding a plow to fit this year ranger the only one i can find that will fit is the snoway do i have any more options?


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

*99 Ranger*

This is what I have and I highly recommend it. This is the only dealer in Idaho, so happy findings.

http://www.curtiscabs.com/Home-Pro_Plows.html

Ragen Equipment Company 
320 West Hanley
Hayden Lake, ID 83835
208-772-3374


----------



## towelman (Dec 15, 2004)

thanks but will it fit on a 94 Ranger because the homesteader will fit on a 99-04 but not the 94 (according to the dealer)?


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

towelman said:


> thanks but will it fit on a 94 Ranger because the homesteader will fit on a 99-04 but not the 94 (according to the dealer)?


Thats fine, perfect excuse not to get the homesteader.
Unfortunately I think the Curtis 7' will only fit 1998 and newer rangers. I don't know if or how much the frames have changed between the 94 and 98. What cab configuration and engine do you have. Snoway makes a mount so if a dealer is close by and you like the product then go with the snoway. Another option would be the Blizzard 720 LT, they may make a mount for your year ranger.
Good Luck :waving:


----------



## geereed (Oct 17, 2004)

Have you used a homesteader plow.Just wondering why you cut the plow down all the time.I have one and it works great plus the price is great.


----------



## towelman (Dec 15, 2004)

I have nothing against a fisher my cousin has one and he loves it (so do I) All i am saying is that every time I look at the applications on the web sights of almost any plow it is 99-04 and nothing older I would actually love to put a homesteader on my truck the specs say that it is lighter than a snoway plow.

The ranger is a 94 ex-cab xlt with a 4.0 5speed

I am open to any good plow that will fit (prefer homesteader if any one know why it will not fit)


----------



## towelman (Dec 15, 2004)

just for the record I have had a hard time finding any thing for my truck from running boards to a grill guard.  That is why i get so MADD :realmad: about trying to find a plow Especially when my first choice (fisher) said they did not have one that fit Then the Western Dealer said the same thing 

I don't know weather to believe them or not


----------



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

I think the main problem is that the truck is very light duty. So if you look from the plow manufactures point of view most of their business will be from the heavier truck lines so they are more willing to support them. I would say if you have a line on a sno-way go for it since they are the only manufacturer willing to provide a mounting for you truck. BTW I hope your truck is a 4x4...

I guess you could always buy the plow you want and have someone make the mounting for you, but you will not get any support from the dealer if something breaks.


----------



## Tarkus (Nov 19, 2004)

Frozen001 said:


> I guess you could always buy the plow you want and have someone make the mounting for you, but you will not get any support from the dealer if something breaks.


Depends on the dealer. I have always mounted my own and they dealer I bought them from was very supportive.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Get a 6'9 LD Fisher MM2 and call it a day. 1. They make mounts for, and if they made mounts for my 99 I would have gotten that. 2. You will pay the same price for the Homesteader. Or try and find a used MM1 6.5, but if you're not guoing to look at the Curtis go a little more heavy duty with the LD Series. 
Jason


----------



## Bolts Indus. (Dec 22, 2003)

towelman said:


> I am looking for a plow for my truck (yes i had the fisher or snoway) because my wifes grandfather heard about my thoughts. He will pay for 1/2 + instillation so that i can do his 1/4 mile drive way
> 
> The problem is I am having a hard time finding a plow to fit this year ranger the only one i can find that will fit is the snoway do i have any more options?


Blizzard makes a 620LT and a 720Lt for that truck.


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

Stik208 said:


> if you're not guoing to look at the Curtis go a little more heavy duty with the LD Series.
> Jason


Curtis never made a mount for the 94 ranger and LD series curtis would be too heavy. The 7' would be the only option if a mount was made. Don't be too upset about the homesteader not being an option, its not as good as other LD plows. Your best options are the snoway or the Blizzard, both will be great for you.


----------



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

Tarkus said:


> Depends on the dealer. I have always mounted my own and they dealer I bought them from was very supportive.


I am not saying mounting it your self, I am saying fabricating the mount yourself... two totally different things...


----------

